# Wallet



## LossId (1 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Voilà, j'ai un GROS problème, je viens d'acheter l'application Wallet sur iTunes Store et j'ai aussi le software installé sur le Mac. J'aimerais faire la synchronisation des données du Mac au iPhone via le WiFi.

Cependant quand le iPhone me demande le mot de passe je ne peux pas cliquer sur 'Valider' ou je ne sais pas quoi car le clavier virtuel du téléphone reste affiché.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire comment faire ? Merci.


----------

